# Cougar Claw Treestand Giveaway Contest!



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

Guess gross score of 176 2/8


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

169 5/8


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

164

I hope I can win. I am looking at buying one of your stands and get a discount. Looking to buy one soon. Either you guys or Summit but I am leaning your way!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*tripple heat....*

here's a pic of one of the prizes from harmon lures....


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

154 5/8"


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

171.6/8 non tipical


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

165 3/8


----------



## tcicon (Mar 17, 2010)

158


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

149 7/8


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

169 3/4


----------



## IowaHunter83 (Aug 31, 2009)

164 3/8


----------



## d-dub66 (Mar 11, 2010)

164 4/8 gross...Thanks


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

171 1/8


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

159


----------



## Jhib (Apr 20, 2010)

149 5/8


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

180 1/8" gross


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

166 3/8"


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

155


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

161 7/8. Thanks for the chance


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

164 3/8


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

keep questing....nice prizes


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

186 3/8


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

My guess is 182 3/16, Thanks


----------



## tazzed (Sep 14, 2010)

185 3/8 thanks


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

147


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

156 4/8"


----------



## alanthealan (Sep 18, 2010)

178


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

162 5/8


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

163 1/8


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

168 7/8


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

162 7/8


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

168 5/8


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

136 3/8


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

oops try 146 3/8 wrong button


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

166 1/8


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

lunkerbuster said:


> 156 4/8"


WE HAVE A WINNER!....now which great prize will you be choosing?....


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

165


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

lunkerbuster has won the contest!...thanks to all who entered and gave a guess.....and a BIG thank you from cougar claw treestands.....


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW! THANKS ALOT COUGAR CLAW TREESTANDS.I still can't believe i got this lucky and won a guess the score contest.I usually am way off in these contests.I will take take the HARMON DEER LURE PACKAGE.THANKS AGAIN.Pm sent with name and address.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

If we're just scoring the gross score I have to say this deer has 146" score. If he was to score as a typical for the Pope I would put him in the 129 range. But for this contest I say 146"


----------



## Bowhunter22085 (Jul 31, 2009)

153.5"


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

lunkerbuster said:


> WOW! THANKS ALOT COUGAR CLAW TREESTANDS.I still can't believe i got this lucky and won a guess the score contest.I usually am way off in these contests.I will take take the HARMON DEER LURE PACKAGE.THANKS AGAIN.Pm sent with name and address.


winner


----------



## bruceeller (Jan 25, 2009)

congrats


----------

